# British Consulate open day in Castalla



## DWPinSpain (Mar 2, 2009)

British Embassy
Madrid
British Consulate and Department of Work and Pensions to visit Castalla, Alicante 


PRESS NOTICE 10 MARCH 2009 

The British Consulate in Alicante and the UK Department for Work and Pensions are holding an open event for British residents in Castalla on Tuesday 24 March, presenting advice services on some of the issues that matter most to residents. 

The Department for Work and Pensions will provide essential information on UK pensions, benefits and healthcare entitlements in Spain and the services that their team can offer.

The British Vice-Consul will open the session and explain the role of the Consulate, and the services it offers. Event details:


Tuesday 24 March 2009 – 10:45am (Doors open at 10:15am)

Casa de Cultura, Castalla 
Pg. Antigua Bassa la Vila, 23
Castalla, Alicante 


To book a place, please visit the 'UK in Spain' website and click on “Open Days” on the home page. If you experience any problems booking or do not have Internet access, call 915249729


----------



## Mame (Aug 8, 2008)

Too far for me to go but would like to have known if any benefits are payable here. I tried for pension tax credits but was told we can not have them unless we are in the UK. 45 years of us both working and contributing counts for nothing.


----------

